
Zombie SCO Rises Again, Appeals Latest Ruling - yanw
http://techdirt.com/articles/20100709/00463910142.shtml
======
m0nastic
The thing that made me the saddest about what SCO has become was that during
the time I lived in Santa Cruz, I had the opportunity to become friends with a
bunch of ex-Sco guys who were among the smartest people I'd ever met.

They all left long before the company turned into a patent-troll, and were
actually embarrassed to have worked there.

------
motters
What's the standard procedure with zombies? Do you have to stake them through
the heart, like vampires?

~~~
nooneelse
Double tap to the head to be sure (ie shoot them twice in the head). In this
case, I guess that translates into not just defeating their claims, but
someone needing to sue SCO so that its continued existence is given a high
negative utility to those who own it.

------
ax0n
If a SCO appeal surprises anyone, they haven't been paying attention.

------
heresy
Boies-Schiller up to their old tricks.

~~~
logic
They're actually pretty much required to do this; Boies Schiller signed an
agreement with SCO to cap legal expenses way back in 2004, thinking they'd be
able to litigate this quickly. Bad bet on their part; they're still on the
hook to faithfully defend their client in this case until all options are
exhausted, without additional compensation. I almost feel sorry for them.

Almost. :)

Groklaw link covering the appeal:
<http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20100707202429776>

Groklaw link from 2004 covering the fee cap:
<http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20041104173931772>

